# Kernel 2.6.28 Failed to execute /sbin/init ... problem

## corvax1

During boot with kernel 2.6.28 i got message:

RaiserFS: sda2: found ...

RaiserFS: sda2: useing ...

RaiserFS: sda2: journal ...

RaiserFS: sda2: checking ...

RaiserFS: sda2: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root ( reiserfs filesystem ) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 420k freed

Failed to execute /sbin/init Attempting defaults...

Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel

It looks like mount rootfs on /dev/sda2 is fine but after that kernel cant find or cant execute /sbin/init ( or /bin/bash ) and defaults init too.

When im useing kernel 2.6.26 with the same kernel config everythink works fine. My boot parametrs are: root=/dev/sda2 init=/sbin/init and im not useing initrd file, no raid, no lvm, all needed modules are compiled into kernel. I got static devices in /dev ( ttys, console, null, sd ... ). Ive been try diffrent boot parametrs but no luck ( rootdelay, rootwait, rw, ro, init=/bin/bash ). 

Any suggestions?

----------

## poly_poly-man

Do old kernels work?

try setting init=/bin/sh in your kernel command line...

----------

## Hibbelharry

See whether Rootplug Support found in the Security Options is turned on. When it's turned on disable this. Caused me major headaches for a while  :Wink: 

----------

## corvax1

 *Hibbelharry wrote:*   

> See whether Rootplug Support found in the Security Options is turned on. When it's turned on disable this. Caused me major headaches for a while 

 

Removing rootplug support from security options resolved my problem. thx

----------

